
ARPA-E, an Obscure Federal Agency, Is Key to Solving Our Energy Problems - jseliger
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Energy/ARPA-E
======
jseliger
I've actually written ARPA-E proposals related to batteries and wind turbines,
and at least from the outside it does seem to be among the more competent and
better-staffed Federal agencies.

